# trainning off the leash



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

How do I go about teaching Paris to stay with us and not run away.We never had this problem with Rudy.He has always stayed where we are.When we go to the lake I take him to the beach and he never runs off.Paris is a whole different story.She runs away from me the second her feet hit the ground.







Why?What makes her do this?We have never scolded her or even acted angry over it although I have been a time or two







.I think Paris is a malt/terrier mix.She was a rescue that we adopted a couple of months ago so I have no way to know her history.What I do know is that she likes to run and we have to brake her of it before she causes me to have a heart attack.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> How do I go about teaching Paris to stay with us and not run away.We never had this problem with Rudy.He has always stayed where we are.When we go to the lake I take him to the beach and he never runs off.Paris is a whole different story.She runs away from me the second her feet hit the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless in a fenced, secure area, dogs should not be allowed off leash. This is how dogs get attacked by other dogs, run over by cars, etc. It is simply unsafe. 

Don't read emotions into her behavior. Running when let off leash is pretty normal behavior - dogs like to run and they like to explore places. She may well have developed this behavior in her previous situation (like if she were tied out a lot, I'd bolt, too!). 

Teaching her a reliable recall is important in case she accidentally gets off leash some place. A recall is taught on leash. Begin with just a short distance. Let her get distracted sniffing something, call her excitedly, back up, and reward her with food and praise for coming. Then, let her go back to what she was doing. Slowly increase the distance (a long line can be helpful for this). Once she is very consistent, only give the food reward sometimes. Other times just praise and let her go back to what she was doing. 

The important thing here is that you asking her to come does not end her game (sniffing, playing with other dogs at the park, etc.). It is just a break, she gets a treat, then her fun continues.


----------



## LillysMom (Oct 9, 2006)

You should start training your baby inside the house where she can't get hurt. If she is trying to run away from you or won't let you catch her, try this: take a treat (whatever is her favorite kind) and run away from her. She will follow you to get the treat. It works! I also used this method: walk around and when she follows you give her a tiny treat every few steps. If she starts to walk away or gets distracted, immediately walk off in a different direction. This teaches the puppy that "Wow, I have to keep my eye on my humans or else they just get themselves lost." My puppy only took 1 hour to learn this game and we play it every few days as a "refresher".


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have been attempting to teach Wilson to be off leash. He does so well until he sees people, especially kids. All his training goes flying out the window- and he takes off! 

We have a cabin on a lake that we go to often- there is no fence, so he is on a leash tied to one of those spikes in the ground. The last time we were there, he was doing so well. The entire first afternoon and evening he was off leash- and then the next morning he saw that the neighbor's grandkids were there- and he took off.









I am not sure how to make the transition from all the training we do at home and at the park- to a real life situation. But I am working on it!

Good luck!


----------

